# PMAG 60 round drum



## Kraut783 (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks interesting.....PMAG usually doesn't put out a bad product.  Someone buy it and let me know  

PMAG® D-60 AR/M4


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 23, 2015)

Anti-gun folks in NY and CA just had simultaneous meltdowns for reasons they do not yet understand!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 23, 2015)

I want one for my Glock. May be a little hard to CCW,  but it would be a great "second" magazine.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm game...I'll try it! Now for some bulk ammo purchases.


----------



## Brill (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmmmm. I have two broken pmags...I wonder if they would make a trade?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2015)

That's a lot of burn for $129. How could you resist not going nuts?


----------



## Centermass (Nov 27, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I want one for my Glock. May be a little hard to CCW,  but it would be a great "second" magazine.



50% off.

Black Friday Link


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Centermass said:


> 50% off.
> 
> Black Friday Link
> 
> ...



Amazing! I was wondering about trying to load a monster mag like this. With the load assist, it looks easier to load than my standard mags. I will prolly get one. It takes CCW off the table, but with one in the console of my truck, WOW. I wonder if some police agencies are looking at these for use?

Thanks CM!!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 28, 2015)

Brother if they're looking into that then they might as well save their money and pull a rifle out of their squad car...


----------

